

Rare Snowfall in Silicon Valley - gscott
http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/slideshow/photo//080121/480/b838d07683ef4a24a2a8d32ad6434e6e/

======
garbowza
I'm in Palo Alto but didn't see any snow... I guess I should stop hacking and
leave the apartment a bit more often!

------
mattmaroon
Global warming my ass.

~~~
davidw
Perhaps you should cut down on the beans then?

Here in Innsbruck, there's no snow at all, which is pretty odd for January,
apparently.

------
PStamatiou
if it snowed in Hotlanta 2 times last week, anything is possible..

